# Cruze Wheels



## Mars17 (Aug 2, 2011)

Where I can find, on the net, such as LT+, LTZ wheels.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ebay is probably your best bet, GMpartsdirect.com has them but they are pricey


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

keep searching the net and custom wheel dealers. it took me a few months to find mine.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll sell you my LT Rims/tires....only 200 miles on them


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/3184-good-deal-17-lt-wheels.html


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keep in mind, thats $475 for wheels alone, then add at least another $500 for tires, $50 for lugs, $50 for center caps,and $200 for TPMS sensors...Grand total for you to put these on car plus mounting and ballancing, $1400!!!!!

Good deal still?????


----------

